# Bought first horse trailer, need paint advise..............pleaseeeeeee!



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Have an aluminum trailer so no help with the rust or the re-doing but wanted to say Congratulations. It is nice to have wheels to move our horses around


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^Awe thank you so much! I am excited!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am on iPod right now but when I am at the computer I will post pics & instructions on how we did ours. I think you will be surprised.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I am on iPod right now but when I am at the computer I will post pics & instructions on how we did ours. I think you will be surprised.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you, looking forward to it!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if there is rust I would say find someone that does sandblasting

that will remove all of the paint & primer, then you can repaint yourself or find someone to do it for you:

primer (look into sandless primers, I don't really know anything about them but heard of them after helping with the last trailer paint project I helped with)

then a good quality paint, you can get them where it's a paint that is also acceptable for exterior, or a paint then a clear coat over (just like a car's paint job)


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

waresbear?? where r u?? LOL.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Dang sorry, still on iPod, but I promise tonight I will post!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay dokey, I had a 1980 stock trailer, some rust had set in. I bought a brand new slant and needed to the sell the stock. Hubby sanded it down a bit, used spray can primer and then spray painted it with Rustoleum paint, that's it, turned out great. First picture is of before, then after. 1st person who looked at the stock trailer, bought it.


----------



## OleBean (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks great...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rustoleum and TremClad are made with fish oil. I was advised to not prime but just sand, wipe clean with turp or paint thinner then paint directly onto the metal. Since I don't have an indoor area I used disposable paint rollers. The finish isn't like a car but it's a lot better than it was. Fish oil stops rust. A salt water fisherman realized this when a barrel of fish oil was accidently dumped on the steel deck.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love the red Wares.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I hated that red but that is the color of it when I bought it, so that was the color it was painted again. My new trailer is white, much better!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

nice job


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am not sure how I missed the photos!! I was having issues one day and not getting anything from the forum, bet that was the day you all posted!! Thanks waresbear, I appreciate it. I am having trouble with the rust converter that we bought. Thinking I need to get the Corroseal instead. Anyone know much about this??


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 4, 2012)

Have your same delima on my steel Calico. I use Permatex Rust Treatment Part #81775 and Krylon Industrial Tough Coat. I have a homemade steel boat trailer that is launched in brackish water and have had no rust issues in almost 2 years. When rust happens on my horse trailer, if it is not bad, no need to sand it down to the metal, just hit the spot with a small paintbrush. It puts a primed finish on the surface. If it is bad, sand it. Don't spary over rust. It will come back worse. Good Luck


----------

